# The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses Master Quest - Touring in 2015



## T-hug (Dec 2, 2014)

​

> The Legend of Zelda: Symphony of the Goddesses" concert series is back with a third installment of multimedia symphony to be toured worldwide, titled "Master Quest." This latest edition of the "The Legend of Zelda" symphony will add new music and visuals from the latest games in the series and upcoming The Legend of Zelda games, but will maintain the beloved experience fans have come to expect as it embarks on a world tour. Based on one of the most popular and beloved video game series of all time, the tour features live orchestral performances of theme music from Nintendo's The Legend of Zelda franchise that will serve to introduce newcomers to the music and themes of the Zelda games and give longtime fans a chance to celebrate their favorite moments in the franchise.


The newly announced dates include:​
Nashville, Tennessee, Schermerhorn Symphony Center; Jan. 21, 22
Honolulu, Concert Hall; Jan. 30
Tokyo, Tokyo International Forum; Feb. 7
Boston, Symphony Hall; Feb. 27
Monterrey, Nuevo León, Mexico, Arena Monterrey; March 6
Mexico City, Arena Ciudad de Mexico; March 8
Toronto, Sony Centre for the Performing Arts; March 20
Stockholm, Ericsson Globe; April 16
London, Wembley Arena; April 17
Düsseldorf, Germany, Mitsubishi Electric Halle; April 19
Paris, Palais des Congrès; April 23
Milan, Teatro degli Arcimboldi; April 24
Atlanta, Cobb Energy Performing Arts Centre; April 30
Edmonton, Alberta, Northern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium; May 20
Vancouver, British Columbia, Queen Elizabeth Theatre; May 22
Calgary, Alberta, Southern Alberta Jubilee Auditorium; May 23
Montreal, Place des Arts; May 30
Austin, Texas, Long Center for the Performing Arts; June 20
Houston, Jones Hall for the Performing Arts; Oct. 22



Spoiler: Further Info



Audiences can expect to experience awesome new inclusions from The Legend of Zelda: A Link Between Worlds, the latest game in the series for Nintendo 3DS, and new music from the recently announced remake of fan-favorite The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask. These never-before-performed scores accompanied by game-play imagery will appear for the first time ever in "Master Quest," though fans will still be treated to the show's now-classic repertoire from seasons past.
The name Symphony of the Goddesses refers not only to the concert program but also to the four-movement symphony recounting the classic storylines from The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time, The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker, The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess and The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past. The performance also will highlight orchestral renditions of music from The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening, The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks. Concerts will be performed by full orchestra and choir in world-class venues throughout the world.
"2015 will mark a banner year for Zelda fans. Not only will The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask be coming to Nintendo 3DS, a new Wii U Zelda game is also on its way," said Scott Moffitt, Nintendo of America's executive vice president of Sales & Marketing. "'Master Quest' will be a great opportunity for the Nintendo community to come together and celebrate the legacy of The Legend of Zelda games in a live performance setting."
"The continued excitement around The Legend of Zelda franchise is amazing, and this special concert will deliver an unforgettable experience for fans," notes Jason Michael Paul, President of Jason Michael Paul Productions, Inc, which is producing the concert tour. "These performances transcend culture and geography and unite people through a common love for this venerable and legendary series."
Guests will enjoy their favorite moments from the carefully and beautifully timed performance with a gorgeous orchestral score approved by Nintendo sound director and The Legend of Zelda franchise composer Koji Kondo. The concert is a festive experience for all walks of fans, some of whom attend "cosplaying" events as their favorite characters.
Fans can view a complete tour schedule with ticketing information, and also sign up for a regularly updated digital newsletter, at http://zelda-symphony.com.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 2, 2014)

And I'll be just watching the show behind my monitor, if that would be possible.
You lucky people who live in these areas!


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 2, 2014)

Definitely gonna attend the one in Montreal.


----------



## Noctosphere (Dec 2, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> Definitely gonna attend the one in Montreal.


haha, moi aussi, monsieur le quebecois


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh dear Nintendo, please release this orchestral event on CD! Whether for a Club Nintendo exclusive or a public release I'd buy it!


----------



## nando (Dec 2, 2014)

WTF at the US locations?

2 in texas? 1 in honolulu? atlanta? no new york city or SF or cities that matter?


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 2, 2014)

Zelda music is pure awesome, I want to go there.
A bus ticket/plane ticket to Stockholm should be cheap...


----------



## Essometer (Dec 2, 2014)

Awwww yeeesss, Düsseldorf here I come!


----------



## tony_2018 (Dec 2, 2014)

I loved it, it was awesome. I'm in for round 2. This time I will have a 3ds to play with. LOL


----------



## Costello (Dec 3, 2014)

closest to my place is Tokyo, but that's still way too far  sigh...


----------



## Mylink5 (Dec 3, 2014)

No Greece T.T C'mon, it's a few hours trip from Italy!


----------



## Qtis (Dec 3, 2014)

Probably I'll have to go to Stockholm if I want to see it


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 3, 2014)

Dem chills.


----------



## pdensco (Dec 5, 2014)

is this game fopr 3ds?


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2014)

pdensco said:


> is this game fopr 3ds?


 

Did you even read the OP?


----------



## pdensco (Dec 6, 2014)

nope


----------



## Jiehfeng (Dec 6, 2014)

pdensco said:


> nope


 

Of course you didn't. ;O;


----------



## LinkFan16 (Dec 6, 2014)

Meh, I would love to go. But Düsseldorf is just too far away from where I live. No way I'm gonna make it there. Oh well. Let's hope these are not all the dates and more will be coming, including a place I can actually go to.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 6, 2014)

I may get to go to the concert in Houston if I'm lucky and have enough money (hopefully good seats will be under 250$).Also it seems that they have added a San Jose concert.


----------

